# Have sailing Youtubers jumped the shark?



## cdy (Nov 10, 2013)

It seems that most all of them that started out on a bit of a shoestring budget are now either moving up or are planning on getting the next bigger boat - going from a fixer-upper to a $100K ( or more) , I guess videos are profitable and are allowing them to think bigger - which is fine - its just I have no interest in following at that point - or maybe just the whole concept is getting overdone - only view a couple of them now - 
still on occasion I will watch
The Old Seadog
White Spot Pirates ( the german chica)
Sailing Atticus


----------



## serpa4 (Aug 2, 2015)

I agree. Also with them moving up. When they move out of my budget and boat size, I move on. I'm just not too much into following channels that have too much money and do things I wont be able to do. I don't hate them; I'd love to have that income, just not interested.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

It's not like sailing is all that exciting when you are doing it, but watching others do it? Even during that 1% of the time when it is really exciting (definition of sailing; 99% sheer boredom, 1% sheer terror), I should think one would be way too busy to be making a video. Personally, I just don't find it at all interesting to watch youtube videos of people sailing, looking at boats to buy or doing repairs on their boats. Even the ones made to show the damage after Maria and Irma put me to sleep PDQ. They are all way too verbose. Ten seconds and I'm bored to death. Not one of them will ever make a dime off of me.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Evolution
New players

Tis life


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

The only one that I watch is RAN Sailing. While they have recently purchased a more expensive boat to replace RAN, they are a couple that I would like to meet. Their videos are well done and interesting.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

The related question is :

Do real sailors watch sailing blogs?


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Now we are defining...real..


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

The corollary is who is the audience for sailing vlogs? My guess is that most are not out there sailing... mostly lifestyle voyeurs. Do porn stars watch porn? I would guess no... But I have no clue about this. 

Travel vids can be seductive. There are many places I've seen on the flat screen that I will never see up close and personal for any number of reasons. So I appreciate good content in that sense.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

I doubt if there's any real change. The few very successful boat vloggers are making big bucks. The vast majority of people posting content are making bupkis. It's the standard model of the Internet. Those with big bucks and big power (influence) will be able to command greater rewards. No different here than anywhere in the economy. 

As in the past, these vlogs are aimed at the voyeur and dreamer, not the actual doers. No different that the glossy mags of old. Once you graduate to actual cruiser, these vids hold little interest, except for specific research purposes.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

It seems to me the highwater mark was some time in 2017. When youtube changed monetization rules to a minimum 1000 subscribers + 4000 hours/year of watch time, that seemed to be the start of the decline of small hobby channels that were in many ways the most interesting.

Creators pretty much had to create content that would attract volume subscribers if they wanted to monetise. Volume subscribers I think means you have to create content that appeals to a broader spectrum of viewers. 

Also think it's a lot harder to get a channel off the ground now because the genre is so saturated. It used to be a vid with any sailing content got lots of clicks, now not so much, so I think a lot of people just kind of lose interest in making vids.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

YouTube can be a great resource. We are watch them now and not cable or broadcast/network programming. Production values are surely not what you see with a professional production but the topics covered are so vast. Vetting information is always an issue. But heck buyer beware should apply to ANYTHING you consumed. The more informed you are the wiser your choices will be.

I never got into sailing vids. I might have watched a few episodes some years ago.. sailing in the tropics I recall. I have done that and it was mildly interesting to see a couple on another boat and what they do / did. I am not a voyeur and the new information was not there for me. I am certainly not going to pay! 

I don't know how these YTs are monetised but it is related to how many subscribers, clicks or something. Someone is pay these producers and it doesn't seem like advertisers. Who knows. Wife is largely the one who chooses what to watch. Some of her choices are of no interest to me but they interest her... such as discussions of perfumes and scents... thrifting, DIY..haute couture runway shows, house plants, styling advice (fashion), street views (people on) of cities around the world, art, residential architecture around the world, beauty treatments.... and many other topics I can even recall. Virtually none of these "topics" are available except perhaps in the library, the www or in YT format.

I suppose YT is not a bad way to try to make some coin and sail at the same time. There are not many options to make a living and cruise I suppose. Good for those who can make it work. People are lazy and seeing content on a screen is part of that. Of course the rules of the market place will prevail. Only the strong survive and that means new and better content and production values and at some point it loses the amateur aspect, the candid real world sense and looks like it comes from a studio. If the sailing vids are too instructional their audience will be limited to people wanting to learn. Not so for those who want to fantasize about the dream of sailing in "paradise".

The recent Greta sail drove all this home in spades. It's marketing and money.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I find the business model of personal YT creators to be fascinating. They are directly competing with the large network and cable production studios, with fairly low cost of entry, and succeeding. Content creation is enormous. There are winners and losers on a level playing field. 

How sustainable any given channel may be is to be seen. Audiences do tire. As one mentioned above, creatives sometimes make changes that lose one past patron to gain two new. That's good business, otherwise you get stale and die. 

Other than the DIY sailing channels, which focus almost entirely on boat projects, most of the more successful sailing channels are a mix of sailing, travel review and reality show. I prefer a tilt toward sailing and travel location review, but don't mind a little personal understanding of the crew. This balance has existed long before YouTube, with public broadcast shows, such as Distant Shores. I don't like when it becomes a modern reality show on a sailboat. But they do sell and, as someone noted, I'll bet most of the audience for the heavily reality show style (drama, sensationalized fear, tears, etc) are not sailors.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

My understanding is monetization usually comes in one of 3 forms.

Google adsense is where advertisers pay for ad space on videos. Its more or less tied to total views and total view time. Advertisers pay for different types of ads, some require viewer interaction, some don't. Ads are targeted. The plus here for sailing type content is adsense and advertisers assume sailors have some disposable income and therefor will pay a bit of a premium for ad space on vids. I beleive any where from $1-$5 per 1000 views might be expected? 

Product sponsorship. Product sponsorship is pretty much what it sounds like. A business gives a product to a creator sometimes at cost or less in exchange for a mention and some screen time in a vid.

Patreon. My understanding with Patreon is private sponsors, usually individuals, give a predertermined amount of money to a creator for each video produced. A little bit like a street busker putting out a hat for change.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Arcb said:


> ..... My understanding with Patreon is private sponsors, usually individuals, give a predertermined amount of money to a creator for each video produced. A little bit like a street busker putting out a hat for change.


This is exactly what I thought, when it first hit the scene.

However, the more successful channels have very creatively added value to the Patreon "contribution". Almost all give their Patrons first access to upcoming vids, before they are available free on YouTube. Others make additional material available, more scenes, etc. I've seen where certain levels of contribution get you direct access to the crew, via email. Many even choose among their Patrons for a ride along week or more.

I don't contribute via Patreon, but the business model is maturing and I think most people are paying for what they perceive as value, more than throwing a coin in a hat.

I have, on more than one occasion, purchased a t-shirt or other merch to help compensate for the effort they have put into my entertainment. I assume the channels that offer merch make a few bucks there too.


----------



## cdy (Nov 10, 2013)

I do like watching a few that allow me to check out areas that I have realistic interest in the next 5 years - especially anything about Colombia ( where we live - part time) the woman from White Spot Pirates is cruising the Pacific Colombian coast - there is very little info on that area - none of the other Youtubers headed there. I have a limited sailing budget - due to too many other hobbies and 5 kids and 2 grandkids - so watching people sail around in 40'+ $200K and over boats has no interest for me - it would be like looking at $2 million homes when your budget is $500K, I am not much of a window shopper I guess.

The example I would use is Sailing Uma - found it interesting at first , especially when they were in Haiti - where the girl is from, but then they started bringing on newer gadgets that were supplied gratis by the vendors - just too much product placement - I don't blame them - just not interested in the channel anymore - but then even Seinfeld ran its course - so I assume all of these have a shelf-life


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

To each their own. That's how the economics of these channels works. As it should be. 

Personally, I don't understand the affinity or lack of, for watching channels whose vessel doesn't mimic one's own. They're still sailing, they're still going places I'd like to see, they're still dealing with the same boat issues. Comfort and scale are different, but I'll bet only in the eye of a sailor. The general population would view the most tricked out cruiser to be camping.

Interesting thought...... do those that find more expensive boats to be out of touch with their interest, feel the same way about much less expensive? Is the relativity only one way or both? Just find it a fascinating issue as it relates to the demand for these channels.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> To each their own.
> .....
> 
> Interesting thought...... do those that find more expensive boats to be out of touch with their interest, feel the same way about much less expensive? Is the relativity only one way or both? Just find it a fascinating issue as it relates to the demand for these channels.


Although I don't follow sailing vlogs... were I to... I would definitely be interested in those with boats of similar size to mine (mid 30s)... sailing to / in places that interest me even if they are beyond my reach.

I did follow Katie & Jessie's blog for a while and it was interesting to see how essentially totally noobs and their dog on a Cal27 (moved up to a Pearson Invicta) learned and so on. They were good writers and excellent photographers. I think they had a major mechanical problem at one point on America's Great Loop and needed money to get it fixed or replaced. They did not ask for money. I sent them a few bucks. Smart and self sufficient and it was interesting to watch them develop as sailors and adventurers.


----------



## CrispyCringle (Jul 30, 2017)

If you want gritty, suspense, and sympathetic fear (if thats a thing) then you need to check out 




If you dont like to watch guys with boats bigger and more expensive than yours- check
If you like to watch new sailors "develop"- check
If you want to see if they live to the next episode- check

They seem nice, and I hope for the best for them. But jeez. I havnt watched it in awhile. Not sure if they polished their turd to a high gloss yet or not.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Arcb said:


> It seems to me the highwater mark was some time in 2017. When youtube changed monetization rules to a minimum 1000 subscribers + 4000 hours/year of watch time, that seemed to be the start of the decline of small hobby channels that were in many ways the most interesting.
> 
> Creators pretty much had to create content that would attract volume subscribers if they wanted to monetise. Volume subscribers I think means you have to create content that appeals to a broader spectrum of viewers. ...


This is an interesting point. Given the already smaller market for sailing/cruising content, I wonder if this change had a bigger impact here than other niches. The need to expand the viewership to more a more general audience no doubt would dilute the actual sailing/cruising value.


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

MikeOReilly said:


> This is an interesting point. Given the already smaller market for sailing/cruising content, I wonder if this change had a bigger impact here than other niches. The need to expand the viewership to more a more general audience no doubt would dilute the actual sailing/cruising value.


One has to examine why a particular Youtube channel exists. Unlike other forms of traditional media, it rapidly evolves. I think the current trend has very little to do with when Delos, La Vagabonde or White Spot Pirates first started the trend. In the genre of sailing videos I would feel safe in saying the majority now exist to drive people to patreon. There is zero money in Youtube itself anymore. Couple A says "Hey I want to sail around the world." They set up a patreon account, maybe design a fancy logo and make some merch, try and create a unique angle, then set out making videos. Then comes the long hard grind to grab an audience to create more Youtube referrals to grab more audience etc. I think a lot of people "succeed" at this in as much as they add a couple hundred a month to their cruising kitty. And who doesn't want that?

I also think there are a lot of people who just like making videos and documenting their adventures for friends and family. Some of those get to be quite successful as well, but unless they start paying for audio (surprising how many of my vids have copyright claims on them :wink) and buckle in to the often intense pressure to set up a paypal or patreon they don't make any cash...just the satisfaction of having a nice following/internet family.

The era of massive channels starting from nothing is pretty done now. You need the marketing/technical knowhow to become a Wynns or Vagabonde and the audience isn't willing to give you time to learn. IMHO.

I search sailing videos on the treadmill at the Y. I find new ones every time and they can be quite good and better than watching tv or the news. Hopefully this level of production continues to grow and succeed but I kinda doubt it will.

On another note I have thoroughly enjoyed watching Ran Sailing and White Spot Pirates cruise my home waters. Its kinda delightful to see it all from fresh eyes again. Makes me appreciate what I have even more.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

I do like to watch few sailing vlogs mostly during the winter before my head hits the pillow at night. I'll occasionally give a few bucks to one or two I like but, would never become a Pateron. My reasons for viewing vary.

1) I like Old Sea Dog and How to Sail Oceans because they are single handed sailors like me. 

2) I also like S/V Delos because they sometimes head to out of the way places I may not get to and others I would not want to. Though the nose ringed gal who calls herself "Blue" can get a little too new age preachy for my tastes. Most of the rest of crews personalities and their cruise planning and maintenance issues and solutions can be interesting. 

3) There were some who just seemed like cruising Potheads/partiers and I found them too goofy but, expected them at some point end up in losing the boat at some point. Some did. One recently had one of their Catamaran hulls separate in rough seas forty miles from Hawaii. They called the Coast Guard thinking they were going to abandoned ship. But, they managed to limp into port but, he is getting rid of the boat because of the repair needed and he no longer trusts it.

4) Drake Paragon is another I look at because they are sailing places I never want to go to like Greenland and Iceland. But, keep it interesting by spending a little time making friends with the locals.

5) I am recently thinking about installing a Hydrovane on the boat and have come across a few Saling Vlogs that have devoted some time to it's installation and operation that I find informative.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

MacBlaze said:


> One has to examine why a particular Youtube channel exists. Unlike other forms of traditional media, it rapidly evolves.... They set up a patreon account, maybe design a fancy logo and make some merch, try and create a unique angle, then set out making videos. Then comes the long hard grind to grab an audience to create more Youtube referrals to grab more audience etc. I think a lot of people "succeed" at this in as much as they add a couple hundred a month to their cruising kitty. And who doesn't want that?


Not much different than the economics of magazine writing these days. It's possible to make a small amount of money writing for the mags, but to make serious bucks most use the articles as a way of credentialing oneself to do other better-paying gigs.



MacBlaze said:


> I also think there are a lot of people who just like making videos and documenting their adventures for friends and family. Some of those get to be quite successful as well, but unless they start paying for audio (surprising how many of my vids have copyright claims on them :wink) and buckle in to the often intense pressure to set up a paypal or patreon they don't make any cash...just the satisfaction of having a nice following/internet family.


Agreed. I produce short (15 to 25 minute) cruising videos, but since I usually use copyright-protected audio, I never publish them. I share them with my family and friends as a way of showing people what we've been up to without forcing them to sit through 1000 photos.


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

MikeOReilly said:


> Not much different than the economics of magazine writing these days. It's possible to make a small amount of money writing for the mags, but to make serious bucks most use the articles as a way of credentialing oneself to do other better-paying gigs.


I hadn't thought of it that way. But you are right, the magazine industry is totally pocket change these days. It explains why us amateurs can actually pick up work now and then :grin



MikeOReilly said:


> Agreed. I produce short (15 to 25 minute) cruising videos, but since I usually use copyright-protected audio, I never publish them. I share them with my family and friends as a way of showing people what we've been up to without forcing them to sit through 1000 photos.


Oooh, you should share! Youtube and/or artists are better about allowing you to post things these days, it just won't let you monetize. Our 3 weeks in Nfld has been my favourite vacation to date. I would love to see it from the water.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

MacBlaze said:


> I hadn't thought of it that way. But you are right, the magazine industry is totally pocket change these days. It explains why us amateurs can actually pick up work now and then :grin


It's true... I went freelance in 1992. I used to be able to make an OK living. Never a rich life, but OK. This slowly eroded away as publishers started extracting more and more rights, for less and less. And much like most other workers today, rates first stagnated, and in recent decades have dropped. Freelancers make less today than they did in 1980 -- much like most workers.



MacBlaze said:


> Oooh, you should share! Youtube and/or artists are better about allowing you to post things these days, it just won't let you monetize. Our 3 weeks in Nfld has been my favourite vacation to date. I would love to see it from the water.


Love to Mac, but I've spent too much of my career fighting against those who want to steal my work and use it for free. It would be a bit too hypocritical of me to now turn around and use other people's material without paying for it.

But I'm happy to show them off in private if we ever meet. We've definitely had fun in Newfoundland, and will continue to do so for the foreseeable future (so more videos ).

I did make one video using only non-copyright protected music, but this was about my motorcycle trip around Canada and the USA (seven province and 17 states over seven months). I thought I might post that, but haven't bothered -- yet.


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

SanderO said:


> I did follow Katie & Jessie's blog for a while and it was interesting to see how essentially totally noobs and their dog on a Cal27...


Was that "Two Girls on a Boat"? I didn't know they still had a blog going.


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

MikeOReilly said:


> But I'm happy to show them off in private if we ever meet. We've definitely had fun in Newfoundland, and will continue to do so for the foreseeable future (so more videos )..


Well I will have to check to see if I am allowed to meet up with "a strange man I met on the internet," and I rarely make it to the SW of the province but you never know... :grin


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

MikeOReilly said:


> It's true... I went freelance in 1992. I used to be able to make an OK living. Never a rich life, but OK. This slowly eroded away as publishers started extracting more and more rights, for less and less. And much like most other workers today, rates first stagnated, and in recent decades have dropped. Freelancers make less today than they did in 1980 -- much like most workers.


Yeah lot's of changes in all industries. I recently burned all of the service manuals I had for the broadcast equipment I use to work on. Cameras, video routers, audio consoles etc... Almost all now obsolete along along with the knowledge I gained from the specialized schools I attended.

Did a little freelance writing (not a lot) was enjoyable not "hard" work but, lot's of hours to put a piece together sometime. Then the editor gets hold of it.  Nice thing about You Tube videos one has complete control over content for better or for worse. Actually made a few bucks with it and Blog until Google changed the rules and required X amount of viewers before monetization would begin. Looked like too much work for this retiree to meet their threshold. IMO my time was better spent staring and sailing and enjoying life.


----------



## ThereYouAre (Sep 21, 2016)

This is what happens when a YT saiing vlog jumps the shark. The comments are pretty brutal.





While I'm not a Patreon supporter of any sailing vlogs I do support the humble boat builders like svtapatya and 'Salt and Tar' with a small monthly contribution and have tipped the larger builing channels like Acorn to Arabella and Sampson Boat Co. I've also tipped and still regularly follow Delos and How to Sail Oceans.

-Hugh


----------



## dadio917 (Apr 4, 2011)

before heading off shore last time we watched a bunch of youtube videos for ideas and just to "experience" it vicariously. never gave any money other than watching the adds 'till we could skip. Now we're putting up our videos from that last trip but NOT monetized. Figure its like paying it back and if someone gets a laugh or learns something that that's great.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

ThereYouAre said:


> This is what happens when a YT saiing vlog jumps the shark. The comments are pretty brutal.
> ....


I've never heard of this couple, nor seen their channel before. I first watched the linked vid and didn't quite get the problem. It was entirely a travel episode of climbing Mt Fuji. I learned a couple of things about the hike, which I like about episodes like that. It wasn't riveting, nor very well done, but I wasn't sure of the problem. I figured they left their boat in an anchorage and went hiking for the day.

Then I read the comments. It seems they are perceived as a scam of some kind. Raising money via Patreon for a boat they ended up selling, as best I could follow. I guess they posted content, but not much and not much about sailing. Then broke up. Something like that.

Seems a bit different from a popular channel losing it's popularity and trying to do something dramatic to regain attention. ie jumping the shark. This couple seems to have just changed their mind, which is not all that uncommon in the cruising world. Still, interesting to see the breadth of what's out there. This one may have been a scam or not. They published a few dozen videos over the years and have 86k subscribers. I really don't know and didn't look back to see their evolution. Appreciated the peak.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Don L said:


> The related question is :
> 
> Do real sailors watch sailing blogs?


Hey, I object to your intimation that just because I don't watch sailing blogs I might be a real sailor. Perhaps you should be more careful about slinging about labels like that. After all, it is the 21st century and we should be beyond that sort of thing.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Silly analysis.

There are plenty of real sailors who watch sailing vids.

There are plenty of non-sailors who watch sailing vids.


----------



## PaulBKal (Oct 6, 2017)

Am I the only one to not know what “jumped the shark” even means? And none of the foregoing 32 posts helps. Grateful a plain English definition 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CrispyCringle (Jul 30, 2017)

PaulBKal said:


> Am I the only one to not know what "jumped the shark" even means? And none of the foregoing 32 posts helps. Grateful a plain English definition


"jumped the shark" has historical origins from the old TV show Happy Days. It pretty much means when something has just gotten to outlandish. I think the episode involved sharks and The Fonz and it was a "what the heck just happened" moment in the series. I always thought it was an odd expression.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I do think that was the origin. Beyond solely outlandish, I believe the term is used when ratings are falling and the series does some outlandish to try to regain attention. Something like that.


----------



## CrispyCringle (Jul 30, 2017)

Minnewaska said:


> I do think that was the origin. Beyond solely outlandish, I believe the term is used when ratings are falling and the series does some outlandish to try to regain attention. Something like that.


Ill agree to that definition as well. But the Fonz really did jump over a shark and hence the expression.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Happy Days was one of the greatest TV success stories, but they just couldn't let it end on a high note so they bled it dry. The YouTube scene shows what many people believe is the point that the show went from maybe not so good anymore to horrible. Jumping the shark simply means something was good for a period but you can identify that point when takes a solid turn for the worse.

There are some solid Youtube sailing video makers. I enjoy Uma, Nahoa, Delos, Wynns, and a couple others I watch off and on. I watch them as I curse and sweat my fat arse on the treadmill. 

There is one I was starting to watch, subscribed, great audio narration from both the husband and wife, decent video work. However, they have a dog with breathing problems, they want to do what's best for the dog, The dog loves the beach, the dog is too hot, the dog's name is Sugar, it's a cute dog but Sugar this and Sugar that, they may have to give up sailing, now maybe they won't, the dog was not doing well in the tropics, they went to land, he would do better on land, he was not doing well on land, he liked the Bahamas better, maybe they will go do S. America, I wish they would find Dr. Doolittle or a dog psychic. It's a shame because some of the videos are very good, DIY stuff and meteorological stuff. I'm a solid animal lover but jeezus make up your mind. Then they had the stones to brag about how much money they made while they took a YouTube break, piss off. Unsubscribe.


----------



## dimmy (Oct 31, 2019)

Specifically regarding Abandon Comfort, they did eventually post a blog update about what was going on for them. The Youtube comments about them breaking up, etc. appear to be incorrect speculation. They simply decided to take a break to focus on another area of their lives, and they intend to come back. I think the Youtube commentariat jumped the gun on this one: https://www.abandoncomfort.com/blog/why-we-quit-youtube-and-sold-the-boat


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

dimmy said:


> Specifically regarding Abandon Comfort, they did eventually post a blog update about what was going on for them. The Youtube comments about them breaking up, etc. appear to be incorrect speculation. They simply decided to take a break to focus on another area of their lives, and they intend to come back. I think the Youtube commentariat jumped the gun on this one: https://www.abandoncomfort.com/blog/why-we-quit-youtube-and-sold-the-boat


There's this weird thing about people who follow sailing channels. I have seen it with a couple of channels that changed direction away from sailing: the subscribers get vicious. It's so strange as the boating community tends to be the exact opposite. But I have seen at least three channels suffer massive attacks when they tried to transition from boating to travelling-attacked to such an intense degree that they ended up erasing every trace of their online presence. One of tehm had kids and the stuff posted was just so totally inappropriate.

Maybe other genres suffer from viewers with such an overinflated sense of entitlement as well, but I don't look at them. But (some) sailing vlog viewers are among the some of the biggest jerks I have seen on the internet.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

MacBlaze said:


> There's this weird thing about people who follow sailing channels. I have seen it with a couple of channels that changed direction away from sailing: the subscribers get vicious. It's so strange as the boating community tends to be the exact opposite. But I have seen at least three channels suffer massive attacks when they tried to transition from boating to travelling-attacked to such an intense degree that they ended up erasing every trace of their online presence. One of tehm had kids and the stuff posted was just so totally inappropriate.
> 
> Maybe other genres suffer from viewers with such an overinflated sense of entitlement as well, but I don't look at them. But (some) sailing vlog viewers are among the some of the biggest jerks I have seen on the internet.


Just goes to show that most of the viewers aren't actually sailors or cruisers. They are mostly dreamers, wannabes, and voyeurs.

It's also the reality-TV aspect of most of these cruising channels. They're not real. At best they are an honestly curated version of reality. At worst, they are complete lies. In all cases though, they are intentionally edited versions of a life intended to increase clicks. That's how they make their money.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

It occurs to me that YouTube appeals to the general public. There is no more reason to think the majority of sailing channel viewers are sailors than to think the majority of folks in the seats at Giants Stadium are football players.

Since most people are not sailors, most people watching these vids won't be either. 

Another interesting revelation is that I never read the comments.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Why the concern..and judgements

Its..life and the net


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

The southerly utube ad team just pulled into george town


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

RegisteredUser said:


> The southerly utube ad team just pulled into george town


Do you mean the Shards aboard Distant Shores? They started on network/public television.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes. Dslll is a big boat


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

48 ft?


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe so. I dont really watch them.
Long and looks beamy....my sizing..
Would need to drag 100 yds before im crushed
Good anchoring


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

The blogs...videos are reality TV
Predicting them is like predicting the Apprentice would produce a President of the USA.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

It is...not reality.
It is planned and edited

Why impose your personal politics..?


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

RegisteredUser said:


> It is...not reality.
> It is planned and edited
> 
> Why impose your personal politics..?


No ones imposing anything. Lighten up

My humble opinion is that many of the u tubes are reality shows. That's why they attract so many viewers other than sailors.

We are not talking "how to" u tube videos. But you got to admit that the titillating stories vs the sailing adventures holds many people and that's what a reality show does.

They are not the sailing stories or adventures in a technical sense, but money making enterprises which are funded through patrons ( sending money) or subsidizing them ( giving them equipment for advertising ( again money) . If popular they do well.....make money. If not...they fall off.

Not sure why you so overly sensitive In them called reality shows
No value judgement here , just an observation.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't care for the term "reality show". I think of these things (which I don't watch) as unscripted exhibitionism where viewers can "tune in" and follow what appears to be personal lives of a group of main characters. Viewers are the voyeurs. No plot line... no antagonist, protagonist, moral lessons or take away. You observe people in their own habitat who KNOW they are being filmed for "broadcast" so their behavior is clearly self conscious as they know they are playing for the camera.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

ality


Minnewaska said:


> Do you mean the Shards aboard Distant Shores? They started on network/public television.


I seem to remember that one of the early vestiges of the "reality show" concept was on PBS (Public Broadcasting System) back in the 1970's. It was called American Family and followed the daily family life of the Louds. Considering how big the 16 mm cameras were back then it must have been pretty disruptive.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

SanderO said:


> ......unscripted exhibitionism where viewers can "tune in" and follow what appears to be personal lives of a group of main characters. Viewers are the voyeurs. No plot line... no antagonist, protagonist, moral lessons or take away.......


How would you know any of this to be the case, if you don't and haven't watched any? As you say.

I get the generic point, but it's not accurate across the board. I just watched Delos cross the Atlantic. There was a definite plot line. There was video of being caught in an enormous electrical storm, which is rarely caught on film. There was good capturing of what it's like to be in the groove of a passage and how that changes, when close to land and landfall. Not to mention the B roll tease for the upcoming episode that will document their tour of the Azores. I'm very interested to see the Azores. Never been. On the bucket list. It's a travel documentary. Ironically, this passage also shared some lessons/perspective on how to deal with crisis underway (they had a couple ordinary things that could happen to anyone). Stay calm, deal with it. I think they genuinely inspire people to think they could take this on. The actionable rate will be low, but that the same for someone watching the opera, wishing they could do that.

There really isn't a standard definition of reality show. In it's broadest form, these are all reality shows. However, I reserve the term for fully scripted, manipulated nonsense that never really happened or was going to happen. The Bachelor or Bachelorette nonsense, or Jersey Shore.

These popular sailing vids definitely have a mix of "caught live", in addition to "face in the camera narrative" (which probably has some planning involved, and edited, staged footage. In the later, I've seen time lapse of sun rise and sun set over some gorgeous scenery. I've seen crews hike up a volcano, where they clearly already hiked up, placed the camera, hiked back down, then back up past the camera. Staged for sure, but not manipulated like what I think of as Reality TV. Jacques Cousteau staged a bunch of his shots, but I wouldn't call it reality TV.

When I see the tease for a Sailing LaVagabond episode as a still of Elyana crying, followed by a long "I don't think I can do this" weepy thing, it indeed reminds me of fake reality TV. Even if it was genuine, it certainly didn't come off that way. The newborn bouncing babies are another. All genuine, I'm sure, but just drawing in the baby crowd, not the sailors, not the travelers. At best, perhaps they are showing that you can raise a kid on a boat, even though I think some of their examples have been extraordinarily bad examples.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> How would you know any of this to be the case, if you don't and haven't watched any? As you say.
> 
> I get the generic point, but it's not accurate across the board.....


You are correct. I don't generally watch nor pay for these sorts of shows. My comment was really the designation of a show as "reality". "Shows" (perhaps a better term???) is not as rigid... as it seems to mean anything entertaining with people in it doing things.

I am sure there is interesting content and travel logs are fine for learning about places you've not been or even about places you have been. Nothing wrong with that. We watch all sorts of YT content... but not the sailing ones because wifey is the one who chooses what to watch and I get to veto sometimes or just leave ;-). For sure I would imagine sailing vids can inform people about what sailing is about or can be about. By now I kinda got that so aside from destinations I am not interested in seeing life aboard a boat. Years ago I watch a PBS production IIRC about a family who sailed around the world. Can't remember the name but there were a boy and a girl... and I think when the girl became old enough she went off to work on a boat. Not bad.

It good that people have content options to choose and even financially support. Production quality costs and so the whole funding thing looms. I will never pay sailors for video content. Shows like House Wives of wherever is way too creepy for me to watch.

Whatever.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Free market, each gets to decide on their own. Just as it should be. Let's keep it that way.

I will note, however, that I played Div 1 football in my younger days, so know the experience well. I still watch the youngins play now. I like the memories. I like recalling how different it was on the field than on camera, when I see certain plays. When a receiver or running back outruns their coverage, most would be amazed at just how fast they are really running. Knowing the experience doesn't seem to alter my interest in seeing others have the same, but no right or wrong here.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

I think the "reality TV" comparison is apt for most of these YTubers. Or maybe "soap opera" also applies. Almost all are scripted, even the DIY shows. Sure, they're based on actual reality, but nothing that makes it to air (or the tubes) hasn't been scripted, edited, produced and polished. The most profitable shows usually carry a strong narrative, and offer real value, either through information or entertainment. 

But they are not real. The most I would say is these shows are inspired by actual events -- much like most sailing magazine articles (of which I just finished one, so I aughta know )

I have little interest in these kinds of productions, but many people do, and that's just fine. So it's not so much a criticism as a statement of fact.


----------



## Interlude (Jun 16, 2016)

Much has been discussed here and I have little desire to weigh in for or against any Vloggers but merely offer a personal perspective that would not have existed without a particularly challenging 2019. We returned to sailing in the summer of 2016 after over two decades away as it was now or never (we are both currently 67). We got into sailing not because of a boat in our family, nor a class taken, nor friends with a boat, nor living anywhere near water. We got into sailing from reading the exploits years before of the voyages of Yankee, voyage of Dove, etc. in the National Geographic magazine. Clearly there were many other adventures in such a magazine but the sailing stories stuck. Soon was reading Cruising World and then got a boat, got a book, went sailing, and loved it for over 10 years. Buying a farm (if you think buying a boat is suspect!), starting a family, lots of white water paddling (actually got paid to have such fun!)and career forced the sailing to end in 1989 with boat sold and a final trip to the Annapolis boat show, where sitting below decks on the boat of our dreams, my wife asked "so how much can we get for our house?" That single question sustained my dreams.

Fast forward 25 plus years and the presence of the internet, a continued wish to sail again, and an understanding wife who was watching me engage in internet boat porn with boats for sale, we returned to sailing three years ago with both the boat that taught us sailing and soon thereafter the boat of ours dreams from 1989, the year we quit. (there is a thread for this somewhere on this forum in the PSC section). We knew the return would take time with skills relearned and new ones acquired, but a significant skiing accident last winter (have skied and also now board for over 35 years and have zero desire to quit) put this past season on hold with much rehab, and vertigo issues secondary to injury, This is where the sailing channels come in. Last winter i could not even get out of bed for almost two months, couldn't drive for four and still work to get back strength and endurance. So watching many of the sailing channels helped with distraction, and were instructional as well. At our age we are not planning a circumnavigation nor going to many of the locations they visit, but that was true back in the National Geographic days as well. It was just a dream then, but it did get us sailing. The you tubers also serve that purpose in an age defined by the digital revolution. We know we are not going to produce a channel, (which has to be a ton of work), heck we don't even do Facebook. We sail because it allows us as we age to continue to learn, feeds a longstanding dream, and frankly is incredibly mindful. (as our other water sports skiing, boarding, and paddling are). I am grateful that the you tube channels were there for us when reality could not be. Meanwhile....gunna be skiing later this week after we return from checking on our boat since she was hauled before Christmas. We are grateful that reality is slowing returning and virtual reality can be retired but also grateful it was there when needed. It was true when I read this as a child and it is true now: “Believe me, my young friend, there is nothing - absolutely nothing - half so much worth doing as simply messing about in boats.” 
― Kenneth Grahame, The Wind in the Willows

Happy New Years all, and many thanks for all of the information, kind words and encouragement this forum provides.


----------



## PaulBKal (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks for the definition. Now that I know what “jumped the shark” means, I’d say some have and some haven’t. I still like to watch Ran, Florence, Fair Isle, Magic Carpet and How to Sail Oceans. 

I’m a bit over the hyperbolic coolness of Delos which all seems like endless hedonism, although I still tune in very occasionally. Ditto my fellow Aussies on La Vagabond, although it was Greta that did them in for me (and there appears to be much much more to come on that yet) as much as the almost bipolar ups and downs of the always perfectly presented Elayna. Whether either of these have JTS, I don’t know.

The Wynns are good in small doses but the cheesiness gets to me but I don’t think they’ve quite jumped the shark yet, although they did go close somewhere recently. 

Recently I’ve found Proteus Yacht Charters’ series on the BVIs which I have to say is exquisite dream building marketing.

I suspect I’ve forgotten the channels that have jumped the shark, because I simply stopped watching them ages ago.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

PaulBKal said:


> Thanks for the definition. Now that I know what "jumped the shark" means, I'd say some have and some haven't. I still like to watch Ran, Florence, Fair Isle, *Magic Carpet* and How to Sail Oceans.


I am highly enamoured with magic carpet right now just because its still pretty fresh and I am over the moon envious of how she can play that violin...


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnewaska said:


> To each their own. That's how the economics of these channels works. As it should be.
> 
> Personally, I don't understand the affinity or lack of, for watching channels whose vessel doesn't mimic one's own. They're still sailing, they're still going places I'd like to see, they're still dealing with the same boat issues. Comfort and scale are different, but I'll bet only in the eye of a sailor. The general population would view the most tricked out cruiser to be camping.
> 
> Interesting thought...... do those that find more expensive boats to be out of touch with their interest, feel the same way about much less expensive? Is the relativity only one way or both? Just find it a fascinating issue as it relates to the demand for these channels.


If there is one thing that has gotten across to me from YT cruising channels is the massive upgrade in comfort and lifestyle with a bigger boat. I now consider anything less than 35 foot a coastal cruiser. That has really gotten across to me. Bigger is better. The sailing doodles guy just got a 50 something foot boat. The relative increase in room is astounding. If the wife and I ever get there I really hope its on something bigger. But for knocking around the sound, or the northeast for a few days, I'd be okay with 30'-35'

BTW he uses the same Milwauke drill Sandero does, and even calls it Milly. The idea of an electric winch and windlass seem like necessities.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I decided to take a look at Sailing Doodles mostly because I love labradoodles. I skimmed through episodes from beginning to end. Production was fine... some OK information for people interested in boats. I realized this is a biz and he uses eye candy as a main hook. Not enough about the dogs! He does pimp for the charter industry and does change boats almost as frequently as he changes his underwear. And he changes his female crew pretty frequently too. I doubt most sailors can relate to this as their experience. Might be more like a fantasy. They crew seem to be exploiting the situation as much as he is. He seems like a very nice guy and a competent sailor. He should be after all the sailing he's done on different boats. 

It was not uninteresting... some stuff to see that is new to me and essentially beyond my "grasp"... I thought it odd that he does not seem to become attached to any one boat... they are all just the platforms for him to do his vids for money. Good if he can do it... no one is being forced to pay... his supporters get to meet and greet and feel part of the experience. Great marketing!.

This is not something I would regularly watch or support financially. Loved those dogs but would like to see them not shuttled around and left so much... but maybe I missed the part where he explains that.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

SanderO said:


> I decided to take a look at Sailing Doodles mostly because I love labradoodles. I skimmed through episodes from beginning to end. Production was fine... some OK information for people interested in boats. I realized this is a biz and he uses eye candy as a main hook.......


Your perspective on the sailing vlogs is becoming clearer, if this is the channel you've skimmed. He definitely uses click bait and provocative titling to draw in viewers.

I've not watched many of his his vids, but a maybe 3 or 4. Usually, when someone tells me that are doing something or reviewing an interesting location. Once into the vid, I haven't noticed the eye candy being exploited beyond what one would wear in the tropics. That's the definition of click bait, but not why I clicked anyway. However, if there were any channel that probably has exploited in their episode series, it's probably this guy.

That said, I understand he was a former commercial pilot that had a health problem, lost his medical and his livelihood. He took his disability check and took off sailing around the world. I have to sort of respect that. He's not one of the bigger channels, so he's probably not killing it on youtube, rather supplementing.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Sal Paradise said:


> .....The idea of an electric winch and windlass seem like necessities.


All but one of our winches are electric. The only one that isn't is rarely used.

None of the bareboats we rent have had them, including the 51 ft mono we rented last winter. Never an issue for a week. For long term cruising, I think I would say they were more necessary. I might try to conserve electrical power and grind from time to time, but there are times when the electric assist keeps you from exerting more energy than necessary. Staying alert is part of the game, even if one has the actual strength to grind.

As far as our general use, the biggest difference with powered winches and furling is that I'm 10x more likely to give sailing a try in marginal conditions. Whether that be light air, shifty air, potential danger tack toward the destination, etc. I can get them up and back down again, with nearly no effort. Had a buddy with a 49ft boat and he sailed much less than we did. He eventually sold it and bought another with powered winches.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> Your perspective on the sailing vlogs is becoming clearer, if this is the channel you've skimmed. He definitely uses click bait and provocative titling to draw in viewers.
> 
> I've not watched many of his his vids, but a maybe 3 or 4. Usually, when someone tells me that are doing something or reviewing an interesting location. Once into the vid, I haven't noticed the eye candy being exploited beyond what one would wear in the tropics. That's the definition of click bait, but not why I clicked anyway. However, if there were any channel that probably has exploited in their episode series, it's probably this guy.
> 
> That said, I understand he was a former commercial pilot that had a health problem, lost his medical and his livelihood. He took his disability check and took off sailing around the world. I have to sort of respect that. He's not one of the bigger channels, so he's probably not killing it on youtube, rather supplementing.


As I said... it is not appealing to me and why he did it matters not. If others enjoy it... good for them!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

SanderO said:


> As I said... it is not appealing to me and why he did it matters not. If others enjoy it... good for them!


I understand, it doesn't appeal greatly to me either. What I was trying to say is that your experience with sailing vlogs is not representative of the genre. Most don't watch that one.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

SanderO said:


> I decided to take a look at Sailing Doodles mostly because I love labradoodles. I skimmed through episodes from beginning to end. Production was fine... some OK information for people interested in boats. I realized this is a biz and he uses eye candy as a main hook. Not enough about the dogs! He does pimp for the charter industry and does change boats almost as frequently as he changes his underwear. And he changes his female crew pretty frequently too. I doubt most sailors can relate to this as their experience. Might be more like a fantasy. They crew seem to be exploiting the situation as much as he is. He seems like a very nice guy and a competent sailor. He should be after all the sailing he's done on different boats.
> 
> It was not uninteresting... some stuff to see that is new to me and essentially beyond my "grasp"... I thought it odd that he does not seem to become attached to any one boat... they are all just the platforms for him to do his vids for money. Good if he can do it... no one is being forced to pay... his supporters get to meet and greet and feel part of the experience. Great marketing!.
> 
> This is not something I would regularly watch or support financially. Loved those dogs but would like to see them not shuttled around and left so much... but maybe I missed the part where he explains that.


I do not support Bobby financially. There is a story behind the story there and its not about dogs. In fact the dogs just came aboard after being away since the first season. And his hustle is not one I fall for, the boobs and bikini bait. But he does also great editing and photography and has talks and gives information. His episodes on Thailand are very interesting for example. You as the viewer decide. As I see it, like Minne said, I respect his resourcefulness and what he has been through. But Bobby is no saint and he never says that he is.

The channels I support and recommend are the Wynns and Holly Martin (Sailing Hippie). Holly is especially cool if you can get past the poor production values. Her back story is very long, do some digging and see . Grew up on a sailboat.


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

Minnewaska said:


> He's not one of the bigger channels, so he's probably not killing it on youtube, rather supplementing.


You guys are so 2017! While views help, the money is all in building a loyal audience and conversion to patreon. Bobby has a loyal audience. I watched until he lost his own boat in one of the hurricanes but check in now and then to see how he's doing. He is a master at the "game." Lots of T & A, multiple channels (he has a flying one too), added in podcasts very early on and the women are most definitely cast members in his reality show. To consider him one of the smaller channels is missing the point of vlogging income streams these days.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Doodles may have good content and editing etc. Some of what I saw was interesting... some of it was babes, bikinis and boobs... which is so over done. But you know what they say.... girls just wanna have fun.

We watch a fabulous 2 hrs presentation about wolves in the wild done by a couple that lived with them. I prefer that to sailing vlogs. And we can watch that on board ;-)

Different strokes.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

SanderO said:


> Doodles may have good content and editing etc. Some of what I saw was interesting... some of it was babes, bikinis and boobs... which is so over done. But you know what they say.... girls just wanna have fun.
> 
> We watch a fabulous 2 hrs presentation about wolves in the wild done by a couple that lived with them. I prefer that to sailing vlogs. And we can watch that on board ;-)
> 
> Different strokes.


I'm with you. Discovery, Smithsonian channel are far more interesting to me now. So I will continue to live in 2017... or is it 1972....or is it 1954&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MacBlaze said:


> You guys are so 2017! While views help, the money is all in building a loyal audience and conversion to patreon. ......


I've become pretty familiar with the Patreon model. Doodles has just under 700 patreons, which has been declining lately. It's estimate he brings in a couple grand per vid. Not bad, but after expenses, it's just supplementing an income to do what he's doing.

Delos has about 2 thousand and SVL over 3 thousand.

Pretty neat that he has more than one channel. That's smart.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

SanderO said:


> Some of what I saw was interesting... some of it was babes, bikinis and boobs... which is so over done. But you know what they say.... girls just wanna have fun.................


I think it's incredibly inappropriate and judgemental to equate women in bikinis as "girls just want to have fun". It's 2020, my man. Women are not required to wear panty hose anymore, let alone wear neck to ankle clothing.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> I think it's incredibly inappropriate and judgemental to equate women in bikinis as "girls just want to have fun". It's 2020, my man. Women are not required to wear panty hose anymore, let alone wear neck to ankle clothing.


lighten up man... you have no sense of humor


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

Minnewaska said:


> I think it's incredibly inappropriate and judgemental to equate women in bikinis as "girls just want to have fun". It's 2020, my man. Women are not required to wear panty hose anymore, let alone wear neck to ankle clothing.


Of all the channels out there flouting boobs, Doodles has been the most outright exploitive. But he's pretty honest about it... Megan was a fun person but wasn't exactly a rocket scientist in the fixit department.


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

Minnewaska said:


> I've become pretty familiar with the Patreon model. Doodles has just under 700 patreons, which has been declining lately. It's estimate he brings in a couple grand per vid. Not bad, but after expenses, it's just supplementing an income to do what he's doing.
> 
> Delos has about 2 thousand and SVL over 3 thousand.
> 
> Pretty neat that he has more than one channel. That's smart.


I want to live in your world where $4000-$6000/month is just a supplemental cruising budget :grin But Delos and SLV are no longer the baseline to judge success against. He does pretty well among the other "top" channels. Uma only has 800 patreons, Ruby Rose 336 , Ran 584, and even the Wynns only have 1,122. Patreon no longer shows the estimated totals but I didnt trust them much anyway.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

MacBlaze said:


> I want to live in your world where $4000-$6000/month is just a supplemental cruising budget :grin ...


No kidding. Even in my best earning years I could never call this amount just "supplimental income."

... but then again, I never did like to work very hard :wink.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> .....Not bad, *but after expenses*, it's just supplementing an income to do what he's doing......._{emphasis added}_





MacBlaze said:


> I want to live in your world where $4000-$6000/month is just a supplemental cruising budget :grin ......


Selective reading, it seems.

Doesn't he rent the boats?


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

Minnewaska said:


> Doesn't he rent the boats?


I would be really surprised if he has forked out much money for that. His first boat was owned, the second (trans pacific) was a delivery and he's done a bunch of deals running flotillas for charter companies so it wouldn't surprise me if they were either gratis or cheap cheap. And he just bought his own boat again. I really do stand in awe of his hustle.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MacBlaze said:


> I would be really surprised if he has forked out much money for that. His first boat was owned, the second (trans pacific) was a delivery and he's done a bunch of deals running flotillas for charter companies so it wouldn't surprise me if they were either gratis or cheap cheap. And he just bought his own boat again. I really do stand in awe of his hustle.


Cool for him, if he's pulled that off. Understand my comment on take home pay was based upon the idea that most of that revenue was going toward expenses on newish boats, not some old beater. I'll bet there is still a pretty fair share of costs.

I wonder if the lovely ladies pay anything toward air travel, food, shore activities, maintenance, etc. Trying not to be mean, but he seems to punch above his weight class.


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

Minnewaska said:


> I wonder if the lovely ladies pay anything toward air travel, food, shore activities, maintenance, etc. Trying not to be mean, but he seems to punch above his weight class.


From things he and they have said, I think they often share in the profits. Reading between the lines I gather he is pretty forthright about their role. I know he actually took care of a bunch of debts for one lady who became his real life girlfriend for much of the middle series. I don't like who he caters to, but he knows his audience.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

The women draw in the audience, they get exposure for themselves, and free sailing and maybe some stake in the profits.Currently, no one really knows what is going on with them, there is no evidence on the channel of any relationships. Its sort of understood that they are there for the fun and to develops as influencers. They are crew for the cameras, not so much the sails. There isn't any obvious evidence of personal relationships. 

Previously Bobby had a first mate who thought she was THE ONE. And before that Megan was crew who definitely had no romantic feelings for Bobby.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Sal Paradise said:


> The women draw in the audience, they get exposure for themselves, and free sailing and maybe some stake in the profits.Currently, no one really knows what is going on with them, there is no evidence on the channel of any relationships. Its sort of understood that they are there for the fun and to develops as influencers. They are crew for the cameras, not so much the sails. There isn't any obvious evidence of personal relationships.
> 
> Previously Bobby had a first mate who thought she was THE ONE. And before that Megan was crew who definitely had no romantic feelings for Bobby.


Who really cares? I suppose this is how reality TV drawers viewers. It looks like a fun gig for the gals... why not?

When I was in the Caribe a friend "scored" a couple of lovely German girls to go sailing. He worked on a big boat, I had the boat for the girls. I figured... what the hell. I had nothing better to do than go for a sail. So I show up in the AM at the bar in Philipsberg to meet them and Michael is a no show. Yikes. I meet the girls and figured if they want I'll sail them for a few days. They looked nice too. They didn't do much... some galley stuff... sun bathed. We sailed from St Martin to English Harbor over several days... Went to a Mighty Sparrow concert. Their English was only slightly better than my German. It was not something I would want to do for weeks... communication is important on a small boat. I left them and ironically met another woman almost as they stepped off the boat. Those were the days! Who knew that would become a business model! hahahahaha


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MacBlaze said:


> ....I know he actually took care of a bunch of debts for one lady who became his real life girlfriend for much of the middle series........


LOL. Start paying for your girlfriend's debt and it would be cheaper to incur the boat rental. 

While his approach does nothing for me, he's living his life and the ladies are living theirs. They've figured out how to make it work, which is more than can be said for a lot of people. Still, I'll pass on subscribing to this particular channel.


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

Minnewaska said:


> Still, I'll pass on subscribing to this particular channel.


Good choice. :wink


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

SanderO said:


> When I was in the Caribe a friend "scored" a couple of lovely German girls to go sailing. He worked on a big boat, I had the boat for the girls. I figured... what the hell. I had nothing better to do than go for a sail. So I show up in the AM at the bar in Philipsberg to meet them and Michael is a no show. Yikes. I meet the girls and figured if they want I'll sail them for a few days. They looked nice too. They didn't do much... some galley stuff... sun bathed. We sailed from St Martin to English Harbor over several days... Went to a Mighty Sparrow concert. Their English was only slightly better than my German. It was not something I would want to do for weeks... communication is important on a small boat. I left them and ironically met another woman almost as they stepped off the boat. Those were the days! Who knew that would become a business model! hahahahaha


It truly is a golden age!!!

Great story.

Ahh.. to be young again!!!!! eh SanderO????? :devil


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Here is why they do so much T&A. Secret Lagoons of Thailand - 96k views

more provocative title and preview right next to it - 1.6M views.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

That's why some of them do it.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

I guess "You Tube" sailors is now officially a thing in the media judging from the headline. I looked at this channel awhile ago and watching their mishaps I always thought it would end badly and apparently it finally has:
https://bigislandnow.com/2020/01/03...ge-catamaran-that-snapped-in-half-amid-storm/


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

mbianka said:


> I looked at this channel awhile ago and watching their mishaps I always thought it would end badly and apparently it finally has:
> https://bigislandnow.com/2020/01/03...ge-catamaran-that-snapped-in-half-amid-storm/


Oh No! That SUCKS! I have followed Zingaro, James was always having stuff break and obviously had no money. But he had the skills to make up for lack of money. Kimme, super brave and cheerful and sexy. Oh well, they didn't push the EPIRB and no one gut hurt.

That boat was never meant to do what he did with it, in was a POS. That boat is trashed. I don't think its ever getting fixed. Maybe there is some Hawaiian magician who can lash it together, but I doubt it.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Sal Paradise said:


> Oh No! That SUCKS! I have followed Zingaro, James was always having stuff break and obviously had no money. But he had the skills to make up for lack of money. Kimme, super brave and cheerful and sexy. Oh well, they didn't push the EPIRB and no one gut hurt.
> 
> That boat was never meant to do what he did with it, in was a POS. That boat is trashed. I don't think its ever getting fixed. Maybe there is some Hawaiian magician who can lash it together, but I doubt it.


Yes there always seem to be issues with the boat. But, always managed to rig up some kind of repair even if it was with duck tape. I remember when he lost a rudder he found someone who helped him build a replacement. Then there was the time the forward bulkhead started flooding when they were underway. Forgot what the cause was. Even his dingy always seemed to be sinking. I just shook my head sometimes. Though good on him he was able to bring the boat into safe harbor after the damage it suffered.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Kim needs to carry around a fire extinguisher
Im positive they will find a new start
Its the..drive..you have inside


----------



## overthehorizon (Apr 7, 2018)

Being a member of the Face Book, "YouTube Sailing Channels-Creators Only", from comments there, I get the feeling most creators do not watch many other sailing channels. So I would agree with SanderO's and Mike O Reilly's earlier comments about a cruiser not having much desire to watch someone else doing what they do every day. It is rare I watch other sailing channels. Since Rebecca and I are out crossing oceans on our own boat, I don't need to watch someone else doing the same thing. I will watch the occasional sailing channel to get creative ideas to see what is working and what is not, and why some channels will never succeed. We have met a number of sailing YouTubers who can't understand why their channel has not become the next Delos. It isn't just a difficult, competitive forum, it is very difficult to get a grasp on how to make a good video with lighting, sound, steady camera, interesting topic and a personality to carry it all. "Look at us, join our adventure", videos, would be the most difficult, requiring all the above. Look at how many TV shows get cancelled every year; all produced by talented professionals. What chance does someone suddenly picking up a video camera and learning how to do basic editing, have to succeed. Sailing on their boats, we have met professional movie and video producers who had a great career in a distant genera but just can't make their YouTube sailing channel work. They can't get the subscriber numbers to increase substantially and only get several hundred or thousand views for each video. They keep at it though. But this YouTube thing adds another fun aspect to living on a boat and crossing oceans, whether the channel succeeds or not. I won't say why we make "how to" videos, as the answer would be too long, but, one side and unforeseen benefit, is the people we meet. We just got back from doing a visa run to Maputo, Mozambique, where we stayed for 5 days with great new friends we met through Youtube. He just sold his business and with his girlfriend, is getting their catamaran ready to sail to the Med. Here in Richards Bay, S.Africa, when we asked around for a car to rent, a YouTube subscriber just lent us his old Jeep Cherokee, he hadn't got around to selling. We have had that vehicle for our entire stay here which has been a tremendous benefit. And it is just fun having a beer with people who have seen our videos and are planning their own escape. So the money is a pittance but the side benefits are real.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

overthehorizon said:


> Being a member of the Face Book, "YouTube Sailing Channels-Creators Only", from comments there, I get the feeling most creators do not watch many other sailing channels. So I would agree with SanderO's and Mike O Reilly's earlier comments about a cruiser not having much desire to watch someone else doing what they do every day. It is rare I watch other sailing channels. Since Rebecca and I are out crossing oceans on our own boat, I don't need to watch someone else doing the same thing. I will watch the occasional sailing channel to get creative ideas to see what is working and what is not, and why some channels will never succeed. We have met a number of sailing YouTubers who can't understand why their channel has not become the next Delos. It isn't just a difficult, competitive forum, it is very difficult to get a grasp on how to make a good video with lighting, sound, steady camera, interesting topic and a personality to carry it all. "Look at us, join our adventure", videos, would be the most difficult, requiring all the above. Look at how many TV shows get cancelled every year; all produced by talented professionals. What chance does someone suddenly picking up a video camera and learning how to do basic editing, have to succeed. Sailing on their boats, we have met professional movie and video producers who had a great career in a distant genera but just can't make their YouTube sailing channel work. They can't get the subscriber numbers to increase substantially and only get several hundred or thousand views for each video. They keep at it though. But this YouTube thing adds another fun aspect to living on a boat and crossing oceans, whether the channel succeeds or not. I won't say why we make "how to" videos, as the answer would be too long, but, one side and unforeseen benefit, is the people we meet. We just got back from doing a visa run to Maputo, Mozambique, where we stayed for 5 days with great new friends we met through Youtube. He just sold his business and with his girlfriend, is getting their catamaran ready to sail to the Med. Here in Richards Bay, S.Africa, when we asked around for a car to rent, a YouTube subscriber just lent us his old Jeep Cherokee, he hadn't got around to selling. We have had that vehicle for our entire stay here which has been a tremendous benefit. And it is just fun having a beer with people who have seen our videos and are planning their own escape. So the money is a pittance but the side benefits are real.


I love this well thought out post. For sure documenting and sharing your sailing experience is something to do... aside from sailing etc. Why not? I would imaging that as interesting and diverse as cruising can be...it is perfectly sensible for anyone at any station in live to need to do something need, to master something, to connect with others and so on. Creating "content"... written word, photographs, videos certainly can have a monetary value. And sure some producers have monetized this quite successfully... for any number of reasons. Among them is high production values. But that alone will not mean success. The content itself needs to be compelling to an audience. Many know some of the plot lines and elements of $ucce$$ful content. Attractive... attracts... well DUH!

How to's are useful when you have a specific need.... or I suppose if you just like learning how to do and fix things... this will not be a very profitable stream of money.

Don't forget people are voyeurs... for all sorts of reasons. But if it isn't interesting to peep... it sure ain't gonna get someone to pay.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

There are internet vids that are helpful to cruisers. The reality sailing blogs and channels aren’t Do check cruising friends blogs but even that rarely. Usual behavior is I need to fix something, thinking of going somewhere, or thinking of buying something. In all cases want knowledge and experience I don’t have. So go to the internet. The sailing reality stuff provides neither.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

How do you search for a specific YT about repairs and fixes?


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

SanderO said:


> How do you search for a specific YT about repairs and fixes?


You can do a search in google and click on the "videos" tab. Or you can do a search in you tube itself.

You can be very specific. Youtube has an incredible amount of how to videos.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

SanderO said:


> How do you search for a specific YT about repairs and fixes?


There is a DIY channel, Sail Life, where all he does is boat restoration projects. He's on his second boat. I'm not sure he'll ever sail, but I've lost touch.

Another, Boat Works Today, is a channel done by a professional restoration expert, especially fiberglass and coatings. In fact, his channel is often republished by Jamestown Distributors.

No eye candy in either, you should like them. Although, Mads in Sail Life revealed he was getting married and his fiance said hello, iirc. That'll probably ruin it for you, although, he's in Norway, so all were heavily clothed.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> There is a DIY channel, Sail Life, where all he does is boat restoration projects. He's on his second boat. I'm not sure he'll ever sail, but I've lost touch.
> 
> Another, Boat Works Today, is a channel done by a professional restoration expert, especially fiberglass and coatings. In fact, his channel is often republished by Jamestown Distributors.
> 
> No eye candy in either, you should like them. Although, Mads in Sail Life revealed he was getting married and his fiance said hello, iirc. That'll probably ruin it for you, although, he's in Norway, so all were heavily clothed.


I don't care one way or another about nudity. I asked how does one search for specfic repair... let's say... pressure water pump... or replacing deck hardware....


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

There's not a single YouTube vid with nudity (unblurred anyway), so the fact that you refer to it that way is aligned with the many comments you've made about bikini clad women. You do you.

As to your specific question, it was answered by ARCB. I just gave you a couple of specific channels, which you could access and flip through.

Often these days, the equipment manufacturers themselves have a youtube channel, with how to advice. Even folks like West Marine and Jamestown Distributors have advice vids, although, I find their a bit clipped.

Another good site, but not on YouTube is Maine Sail's. It's still pics, rather than vids.

https://marinehowto.com/


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> There is a DIY channel, Sail Life, where all he does is boat restoration projects. He's on his second boat. I'm not sure he'll ever sail, but I've lost touch.
> 
> Another, Boat Works Today, is a channel done by a professional restoration expert, especially fiberglass and coatings. In fact, his channel is often republished by Jamestown Distributors.
> 
> No eye candy in either, you should like them. Although, Mads in Sail Life revealed he was getting married and his fiance said hello, iirc. That'll probably ruin it for you, although, he's in Norway, so all were heavily clothed.


Boatworks Today great channel for all things fiberglass. Think he must have a special deal with Jamestown as he only uses Total Boat products.

Lost interest in Mads Sail Life he never seems to sail just works on the boat. Reminds me of the Sailing Nervous they have never left the Intercoastal Waterway.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Minni, I have nothing for or against bikini clad women. I can enjoy the visuals of a beautiful female who "displays her body". I love, for example, and spend a fair amount to see ladies spin and twirl and so on. However I don't bother with porn.... and I am not saying that these sailing vids have porn.

I do like travel videos... we were watching one last night about Puerto Rico... done by a couple and it did include shots of each and maybe both of them. But it is clear that they are not even a tiny part of the message. I suppose it allows a viewer to identify with the sort of people doing that travel. Maybe.

Further.... as a senior with grand daughters I am past or never was interested in oggling at women less than 1/3 my age displaying their bods. YES ballerinas are often in their 20s up to 40... and have beautifully toned bodies.... but their bodies are used in service or as part of an art form... not their OWN form. Many men never get past peeping / perving / oggling younger women as if they could have a relationship with one of them (most young women without a daddy complex have no interest in males north of 45 or 50... I find the way they appear... and I admit I have seen only tiny bits.. gratuitous. And I certainly wouldn't... as many others support these people. Sex sells and it's been selling my whole life. I ain't buying.


----------



## ThereYouAre (Sep 21, 2016)

I was listening to the 59 North podcast in which the couple from Distant Shores which is an old fashioned made for TV vlog. One of the things that struck me during the interview was the idea that Distant Shores crew and vloggers approach their cruising as journalists always looking for the story. They said that all cruisers would benefit from this attitude as it gets you involved with what's going on locally and removes you from a self imposed bubble of only hanging out with other cruisers and tourists and the places the frequent.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

mbianka said:


> Boatworks Today great channel for all things fiberglass. Think he must have a special deal with Jamestown as he only uses Total Boat products.
> 
> Lost interest in Mads Sail Life he never seems to sail just works on the boat. Reminds me of the Sailing Nervous they have never left the Intercoastal Waterway.


The BoatWorks sponsorship seems to have come along with his full time effort to vlog. He's dropped all other work. While I think that means we won't get good product comparisons anymore, his technique instruction remains excellent, which is the majority of the value.

Totally agree on Mads. Seems like a really nice guy, but isn't likely cut out to cruise. I recall he jumped ship on one passage he was crewing on. His refit also seems way overdone. There is absolutely nothing he doesn't restore or modify. I think that's the sum of the goal. But he seems happy. I just got bored watching.


----------



## overthehorizon (Apr 7, 2018)

SanderO said:


> How do you search for a specific YT about repairs and fixes?


SanderO, every YouTube video that is published, has a section for the creator to put in searchable key words and phrases which will hopefully bring you to his channel. You have to first bring up YouTube on your computer, then at the top, there will be a search box. So when you are looking for "how to fix a hole in fiberglass", or "Profurl rollerfurling repair" or just about anything else you can imagine, a whole list of video options will come up. Scroll through and click on the one you want. There are thousands of sailboat repair videos. It can be a lot easier watching someone do the actual work than reading some poorly thought out manual. If you have any questions, leave a comment for the video maker and most of the time you will get a response. Certainly other viewers will respond to your comment. Sailing videos are not limited to just a bunch of "Look at us" travel entertainment. There is a lot of very useful, hands on, information. And that is the sort of YouTube I watch. Andy, on Boat Works Today, has been very helpful for many of my extensive boat repair projects.


----------



## johnnyonthespot (Jun 7, 2019)

For my $0.02 I enjoy the youtube sailing vids that have a heavy dose of actual sailing and hands on how-to type stuff, including boat maintenance. How to Sail Oceans by Kevin Boothby is a fav, as are The Sailing Frenchman, and Sailing Wave Rover. Also like The Old Sea Dog because I enjoy his personality, but it is pretty light on actual sailing content. The ones I will never click on, or will stop watching immediately once I recognize what they are, are the ones that use attractive and/or scantily clad women as hooks. Not gonna help someone fund his/her sailing lifestyle who uses her body or his wife or girlfriend like that. I can go a strip club or watch porn online for that sort of thing if I really wanted to.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Johnny, I agree, I like to see the sailing. I get plenty of my own in, but still like to see others deal with the challenges. I never tire of a look at the empty horizon. It’s just like I never tire of the set up where a soldier comes home to surprise his family. It’s been done a million times, but it chokes me up every single time and I love to see them.

The scantly clad issue is clearly in the eye of the beholder. It’s real clear, when that’s the absolute intent. Provocative comments are made, etc. That’s not my thing. However, all women in the tropics are going to be in a bathing suit, just like the guys. That’s open to interpretation, which everyone can make for themselves. I only push back on the thought that every bathing suit is selling flesh. Some are. Some aren’t.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Candy store with diverse infinite supply
Your choice
Cant btch about that, eh


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> Johnny, I agree, I like to see the sailing. I get plenty of my own in, but still like to see others deal with the challenges. I never tire of a look at the empty horizon. It's just like I never tire of the set up where a soldier comes home to surprise his family. It's been done a million times, but it chokes me up every single time and I love to see them.
> 
> The scantly clad issue is clearly in the eye of the beholder. It's real clear, when that's the absolute intent. Provocative comments are made, etc. That's not my thing. However, all women in the tropics are going to be in a bathing suit, just like the guys. That's open to interpretation, which everyone can make for themselves. I only push back on the thought that every bathing suit is selling flesh. Some are. Some aren't.


Sure... but sailing vids in my opinion should really focus on sailing not the females. I seriously doubt a channel with a bunch of young guys would get the hits and the sponsors that the one with bikini gals do.

As for seeing how other sailors deal with challenges.... well maybe. We all can learn new things... but after 30 years I don't expect to pick up much from a bunch of noobs on a big new expensive boat. But maybe.

I could be interested in seeing visuals of harbors, anchorages, towns, attractions and so on. But even that has a down side. It sure kills the notion of making it your own discovery. For example when I headed down to the Caribe... I had few preconceptions. I had some books for reference... cruising guides, Don Street and so on with some little pics and some harbor charts and had seen visuals on TV I suppose AND I had stayed in a friend's home in Tortola which was their gift when I got married.... back in the mid 70s. I don't even recall why I choose Antigua to make my first ever landfall in the Tropics. But it really felt very new and exciting... and it decidedly would be different if I was replaying something I had seen on YouTube. Same experience with Maine when I sailed there first in the late 80s.

At times it almost feels like... why bother to go with the YouTube shows it all and better!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

SanderO said:


> Sure... but sailing vids in my opinion should really focus on sailing not the females. I seriously doubt a channel with a bunch of young guys would get the hits and the sponsors that the one with bikini gals do.


Since there are substantially fewer women involved in sailing, I'm sure it's lopsided. Still, women sail. Women wear bathing suits in the tropics. That doesn't make it the focus, unless the viewer chooses to, in many cases.

Honestly, it really does seem to me like some expect women to be "properly" dressed like it was the 1950s, lest be accused of flaunting it.



> .....I had some books for reference... cruising guides, Don Street and so on with some little pics and some harbor charts and had seen visuals on TV I suppose


YouTube is simply the modern, more effective method of all the cruising guide research we've always done. Only better, because the crowd sourced information is not log jammed by a publishing or media company. This comes with other challenges, such as knowing how much you can trust the info, but that's not impossible, as you have countless resources to compare. I never avoided a PBS travel documentary, out of fear it would be too much like actually going. I doubt you have either. The pushback is illogical.

There have been very few harbors anywhere that I've wandered into blind. YouTube is a great benefit. Not mandatory. Anyone that wants to stick with square riggers or churn their own butter is welcome to.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I know women sailors and boat owners and have done a delivery to the caribe with one. She didn't wear a bikini. Do I care? no... Obviously people with fit bods like to show them off... or partners with them I suppose... or whatever. I don't recall seeing that in the cruising guides of the last millennium...

times have changed


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Of course sex sells. It's a truism of all marketing. Always has been. 

Want to move your newspaper or magazine, or now your youtube video? Put a picture of a sexy person, a cute kitten, or a car wreck on the front page (or now the thumbnail teaser). Most of these successful youtube vids are using sex to sell their sizzle. They do it because it works. That's not a criticism. It's just a fact. 

It's also why most (all?) successful youtube sailing channels are populated by young, fit people. They look better in bikinis and speedos than people like me. Yet the vast majority of full-time cruisers are not youngsters. They are 60+ who, like me, don't look that good in their birthday suits.

These channels mostly sell fantasy -- just like all the other "reality shows" out there. Nuthin' wrong with that at all. It's hard work, and all the power to those who make it pay.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

MikeOReilly said:


> Of course sex sells. It's a truism of all marketing. Always has been.
> 
> These channels mostly sell fantasy -- just like all the other "reality shows" out there. Nuthin' wrong with that at all. It's hard work, and all the power to those who make it pay.


As they say... youth is wasted on the young. 

It should be noted that there was a fitness awareness which spread through Western cultures and people of all ages are doing time at the gym, doing yoga, pilates and so on. I don't know if we've become more fit... but we are more aware of it. At the same time we still see lots of over eating couch potatoing and sitting and spending time in front of screens... working or living vicariously. Habits are hard to break... AND young people often don't have to work hard at fitness as older folks do. I never did as youth and the idea of going to a gym seemed nuts unless you were after bulging muscles. But with age, you slow down and your body is not as resilient etc. It is what it is... and it's not as pretty as the younger versions.

Can't get rid of fantasies either. Heck people are always told to not dream but to pursue their dreams.


----------



## Me and Boo (Oct 29, 2011)

I started watching YouTube videos only a year or so ago. I needed to see how to fix something on my large boat and did not find much, but I got hooked on all that is available. I then looked at sailing videos, narrowboat in UK videos, blacksmithing, building a large sailboat in the backyard - all sorts of wonderful videos. I was reminded of the years after WWII when out of work, or wanderlust types went around the world with their 16mm movie cameras making short movies to show on television or lecutres. Just like YouTube videos.

I use my YouTube channel, Buena Ventura Life, to document my world. Something for my family and friends to watch and see what I am up to and where. I have fun learning the vlog world and video work. I also promote others to create a YT channel, not for the money but for a different way of looking at their world.

There was a reference to sailors who go land rover. I follow a few of them. It is interesting to see their take of life, part water, part land.

There is so much content on YT it is easy to find video to watch.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

The genre is well saturated, but I think its actually a great thing for cruising. I for sure I do follow and enjoy a couple of channels. 

What concerns me slightly is the (new?) cult of the 'celebrity sailor'. More and more I am seeing people asked to attend and speak at sailing shows and seminars based on their clicks and views rather than experience. I am also talking to new sailors buying tenders, anchors and well boats cause 'channel X' has one. 

Now don't get me wrong, plenty of the youtubers are great sailors and there are things to learn from them - no doubt. 

But a couple of seasons in the Caribbean with your girlfriend, a drone and a Mantus sponsorship doesn't mean that you are suddenly the authority on world cruising.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

There still might be room on You Tube for someone like this angry young feminist SJW (Social Justice Warrior) who feels she is the Captain because she owns the boat despite her beau having more experience. She is currently just blogging and asking for money to support her dream of leaving the United States on a small engineless boat. An example of her attitude is shown in this post https://www.dinghydreams.com/2020/01/08/the-great-dismal-swamp-canal-part-i/. Can't wait until she experiences dealing with customs officials in other countries with a similar attitude. 

_"Sexism is alive and well at the northern entrance to the Great Dismal Swamp Canal. Deep Creek Lock operator Harry (not Robert, the perfect angel lock operator who smokes cigarettes, collects conch shells, and feeds cruisers donuts and yogurt), who said he has operated the lock for 23 years, told us that some women don't know when to shut their mouths. He addressed the male crewmember on my boat as the captain, twice, despite the fact that the boat belongs to me, I am legally the captain, and he was informed of this.

This happened when my crewmates and I entered the lock on December 7, 2019 for the 1:30 pm opening.

The lock operator told us we couldn't go through the lock or the canal without an engine, even though we were propelling our boat by sculling oar, not sail, as it is against the rules to sail into the lock.

My mate and I protested but Harry only told me to shut my mouth.

As a member of the maritime community, female sailor, and advocate for social justice I am extremely disappointed (but not surprised) that the Army Corp of Engineers would allow this to happen at their facility.

An argument ensued.

And then Sean, who puts the entire reputation on engineless sailors and their future of being able to go through the lock on my shoulders says:

"Why did you have to fight with the lock master? He could have not let us through."

'Cause, uh, that's how social justice works?

Another argument ensued....

But of course that guy was just an idiot on a power trip, and the second he called his supervisor we were given the okay to go. At which point I continued to engage with him in an unproductive manner.

But like my friend Melanie Neale said:
"We just have to wait for people like them to die off..."

I was at the helm for our next encounter with the operator. When he called on the radio Sean answered and was once again addressed as the captain. So I hopped on the VHF and told him, "This is the captain speaking."

*We untied the boat from the wall, and I rowed my 10,000-pound displacement hull at about one knot, slowly but steadily waving a giant middle finger. * We were off to sail the Great Dismal Swamp Canal."
_


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

It never ceases to amaze me how extremists of any kind can’t see how much damage they do to their own cause.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Weird attitude. I support women's equality / rights but don't care for anyone with an aggressive nasty attitude.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how extremists of any kind can't see how much damage they do to their own cause.


Indeed and how they make things much harder for themselves. Reminds me of an account I heard while chartering in Belize (formerly British Honduras). A high born English couple gave the Belize immigration fellows a bit of a hard time. A few days later over Gin and Tonics they talked with some fellow cruisers about how intrusive providing stool samples to the authorities was. The other cruisers just looked at each other as they had no such requirements.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I dont like speaking ill of anyone but this photo is on her website in the About Me page.

The photo file is named f***-youuuuuuu.jpg (my stars obviously) so our rude word filter wont let me show the pic directly off her site 
https://www.dinghydreams.com/about/

Soooooo, a serial finger putter-upper...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Some people are simply jerks. They sometimes find a cause to try to justify it.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Actually...taught this
Hear me roar


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I read this on FB as a comment to earning money while living the sailing livestyle:

Anne Keckler Some good ideas here. Some women also, in addition to their video blogs about sailing, are supplementing that income by doing porn and using their sailing videos to drive viewers to their paid porn channels.
1
Hide or report this
Haha
· Reply · 2h

Could this be true? 

hahahahahahaha


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

SanderO said:


> video blogs about sailing, are supplementing that income by doing porn and using their sailing videos to drive viewers to their paid porn channels.


I doubt it.

To make a consistent dollar in porn compared to university students takes a unique person. Nowadays theres vastly more people who will do porn on the internet that one can believe. For a uni student with their own private room, a good phone and an unwillingness to flip burgers at MacDs theres a whole money tree out there... and theyre 18 and trying to avoid student loans of $100K+

For a person in the small cruising community to do that off their blog that everyone reads...? I doubt they consider money that important over the sure loss of anonymity. But, yes, theres probably some.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not aware of a single one. Are you?

Finding an anecdotal example of anything does not prove a rule anyway. What's your point?


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> To make a consistent dollar in porn compared to university students takes a unique person. Nowadays theres vastly more people who will do porn on the internet that one can believe. For a uni student with their own private room, a good phone and an unwillingness to flip burgers at MacDs theres a whole money tree out there... and theyre 18 and trying to avoid student loans of $100K+
> 
> For a person in the small cruising community to do that off their blog that everyone reads...? I doubt they consider money that important over the sure loss of anonymity. But, yes, theres probably some.


Actually I came across this (almost) the other day. Apparently you can start your own channel on PornHub and a vlogger who was visiting someone on a neighbouring boat stated that's exactly what she was doing to earn a bit of extra cash. In the name of research I selflessly went over to PornHub and sure enough...

I gathered it was servicing more of a niche thing so if any of you all want to start up an old sailor's porn channel I am sure somewhere there are consumers just waiting to pay...:devil


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Well, I'm ready if any of you have the cash.


:captain:


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Gig econ..must tax it


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

MacBlaze said:


> .....In the name of research.....


Ive considered getting into research.
Do you have a link...


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

MacBlaze said:


> ...I gathered it was servicing more of a niche thing so if any of you all want to start up an old sailor's porn channel I am sure somewhere there are consumers just waiting to pay...:devil


It's probably part of the premium content for the Patreon customers only :wink.


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm still here...trying to survive on $500 a month. I'm across the Pacific now, and heading into the Indian Ocean in late spring. And.....I haven't made a single cent on my videos. But , I'm usually too busy sailing to put much effort into them. CHEERS! "Sailing Moana" - formerly Colmena Bienenstock.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Minnewaska said:


> I'm not aware of a single one. Are you?
> 
> Finding an anecdotal example of anything does not prove a rule anyway. What's your point?


I have no evidence or first hand knowledge. However, the channel, "Sailing Good Bad and Ugly"(?) makes mention of it in one episode. To paraphrase, they seemed to be letting subscribers and patreons know that they would not be doing any naked or whatever, and alluded that some channels do give private access to private stuff for those who donate.

Now, talking about boat porn.... DID ANYONE SEE THE FLYING DINGHY ON DELOS? THAT IS COOL!

and then there are the monkey penis's on Nahoa.... Actually really good stuff there lately.

Reporting to you live, from my kitchen, in my boxers.... Have a great day and a pleasant tomorrow.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm thinking, that on a sailboat, pole dancing could be an obvious sideline.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

RobGallagher said:


> I have no evidence or first hand knowledge. However, the channel, "Sailing Good Bad and Ugly"(?) makes mention of it in one episode. To paraphrase, they seemed to be letting subscribers and patreons know that they would not be doing any naked or whatever, and alluded that some channels do give private access to private stuff for those who donate.
> 
> Now, talking about boat porn.... DID ANYONE SEE THE FLYING DINGHY ON DELOS? THAT IS COOL!
> 
> ...


Saw the Delos Flying Dingy episode. Looked like fun but, You Tube then gave me suggestions of other videos to watch. Which happened to be Ultra Light crashes. Don't think I'll be trying that anytime soon. Never got into National Geographic porn so I'll pass on Nahoa monkey penis video too,


----------



## Scott3708 (Jul 24, 2021)

Minnewaska said:


> I'm not aware of a single one. Are you?


X, has done porn
X has a naked page PPV
X several porn videos

X is close, but not quiet.

X has porn posted For "Patron's"

And that was a quick search....

[Edited by Moderator. I cut out the names. I don't have time to varify what websites are porn. And it would be defamation to wrongly accuse - Mark
PS you can send me any disgusting videos and I will assess if I am shocked ?]


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I have 2 channels :

Big John the Mast Man 
And
Roger the Cabin Boy. 

I'm now quite wealthy. 😅


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

A quick search? I certainly couldn’t quickly confirm it and I’ve never heard of many of those channels. No idea what close, but not quite, is on YouTube. I remember what that was in college and it was pretty frustrating. Doesn’t sound like a money maker.

If I recall the dated point above, someone suggested the sailing YouTube vids were just pimping for their real porn moneymaker. I still doubt that’s anything more than anecdotal.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Scott3708 said:


> Taylors travels, has done porn
> Sailing Miss Lone Star has a naked page PPV
> Living Off Grid w/ Jake & Nicole several porn videos
> Sailing Doodles is close, but not quiet.
> Sailing Lazy Gecko has porn posted For "Patron's"


Last time I looked (over a year ago), Miss Lone Star's channel was little more than an attempt to drive traffic to her "uncensored" pay site. She's just such a repulsive person (for reasons totally unrelated to her physical appearance) you can't pay me to watch.

I've followed Taylor's channel pretty closely and never seen a hint of porn. It seems to me she's missing out on a co-marketing opportunity by keeping it such a secret. So I don't believe you. You can prove me wrong by posting a link. PLEASE. 😜


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

TakeFive said:


> I've followed Taylor's channel pretty closely


I think this is the same Taylor that is now crewing for Delos. Seems unlikely they'd mess with what has become a family channel, with a known porn peddler. If there is a random naked pic out there, that's far from porn. I think this line of discussion started by some objectifying women simply for being in bathing suits in the tropics.

I really didn't dig very much, but this first time poster said they did a quick search. We'll see if they back it up. You know, for the sake of discussion.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I think that its true that at least some YouTubers have jumped the shark. For example 'Sailing Nervous' has included a series of episodes with me helping to fix up their boat. Now that is really scraping the very bottom of the barrel. 

Jeff


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Jeff_H said:


> I think that its true that at least some YouTubers have jumped the shark. For example 'Sailing Nervous' has included a series of episodes with me helping to fix up their boat. Now that is really scraping the very bottom of the barrel.
> 
> Jeff


Your part was quite well done and informative!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

TakeFive said:


> Your part was quite well done and informative!


Thank you!


----------

